# [HDMI NVidia] A quoi servent les interfaces son ?

## mp342

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer une Gforce gtx 460 et celle-ci propose 4 interfaces pour le son :

```
card 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], device 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], device 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

J'utilise la première pour avoir le son sur la sortie HDMI mais a quoi servent les 3 autres ?

Si j'envoie du son sur l'une d'entre elles, je n'entend rien.

Merci.

----------

